# WH bicycle with communication s trailer



## leo healy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi All 

   Few pics of an other military bike of mine , this one been a Staiger record . year unknown but pre 43.
  This bicycle has the pallas carrier, expresswerk detachable handlebars, and also the attachment for carrying the antiaircraft tripod for the company mg,
   This bicycle also has wooden peddles , and since the photos were taken received a pair of wooden handlebar grips ,this was due to rubber shortages .
    This bike also has a period tow hitch for a bicycle trailer, i have attached my communications hand cart for the pics, the hand cart was for laying telephone cable. 
     few pics


----------



## leo healy (Dec 16, 2014)

leo healy said:


> Hi All
> 
> Few pics of an other military bike of mine , this one been a Staiger record . year unknown but pre 43.
> This bicycle has the pallas carrier, expresswerk detachable handlebars, and also the attachment for carrying the antiaircraft tripod for the company mg,
> ...




     year on torpedo hub 1940.




.


----------

